# my testimonial...



## imbatman6 (Feb 25, 2006)

Let me first apologize by waiting so long to send my thanks and appreciation out. It has been 3 months since I had my problem resolved and I have nothing but good things to say about Doxa. A true test of how good a company is how it deals with problems. Anybody can take your money and give you something for it. My watch is great and only leaves my wrist when I am at work ( then, its in my pocket ). Once again, thank-you Doxa for a great time piece. There will be other Doxa's in my future.


----------



## gregfsu (Jul 9, 2006)

It's exciting when you&#8230;

visit www.doxa.ch
place the order for your Doxa Clive Cussler Sub 750T
receive notice from Doxa it's been shipped
track your package from Switzerland
receive it at your door in Miami
It's priceless when you&#8230;

take your Doxa to get sized at a watch store that claims to sell over 100 different brands, but not one Doxa
the german "watchmaker" walks over and praises your watch and your decision making ability
the salesperson is in awe
and two customers standing amid some historic watch brands ask you how to get a Doxa
All thanks to my beautiful girlfriend and Doxa&#8230;

I can't thank you enough.

Greg in Miami


----------



## John Vargas (May 30, 2006)

gregfsu said:


> It's exciting when you&#8230;
> 
> visit www.doxa.ch
> place the order for your Doxa Clive Cussler Sub 750T
> ...


Hey Greg,

I am very glad that you are happy and it arrived by Friday...Happy Birthday!

John


----------



## Searambler (Feb 10, 2006)

Great story Greg! Welcome to Doxaholics Anonymous. Now you just have to convince that wonderful girfriend of yours that you really, really need a _2nd _Doxa, to give your first one a rest every once in a while.....! ;-)

Paul


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats Greg....i'm a happy sharkie owner here in miami as well!


----------



## brett (Jul 12, 2006)

*New 750T owner*

Hi Everyone

I just received a new 750T Professional from Doxa today. Just thought I'd post a quick message on my initial observations.

I am very happy with the watch. Although it is a reasonably big watch, it wears very well and doesn't feel at all as big as it's almost 45mm. I think this is due to the fact that the watch is not too long. It fits my 7 inch wrist very welll.

The watch feels really solid and the bracelet is great.

The lume on the hands appears to be excellent, but the markers don't seen to have quite as much lume on them. I will see how well they last over the course of the night.

The bezel has a nice smooth movement. The dot doesn't quite line up 100% at the 12 position, but it is very close.

Service from Doxa was excellent, and they were very quick to respond to my questions.

Shipping was also very quick, taking less than 4 days (excluding customs delays) to reach me on the coast of South Africa.

I will be diving in the Seychelles in a weeks time, and can't wait to try out my new SUB in its intended environment!

Thanks for reading.

Kind regards,
Brett


----------



## submariner (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice story !!
I bet the watchmaker "Drooled" Lucky for you it is waterresistant !!:-!


----------



## jean-michel (Apr 30, 2005)

*Well received my Sharkhunter : Thank you Doxa !*

Pictures worth 1000 words










and close to a vintage depth meter from La Spirotechnique










Thank you doxa for the excellent customer's service and the fast shipment , the watch was exactly on time as expected

be sure that as a diver my sharkie will see the real sea ... if anyone interested I might make a review of it giving the point of view after a diving summer

cheers
JM


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Well received my Sharkhunter : Thank you Doxa !*

Hi JM - I would be very interested to read your diving review of the watch! Take care my friend,
Bruce


----------



## jean-michel (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Well received my Sharkhunter : Thank you Doxa !*



BruceS said:


> Hi JM - I would be very interested to read your diving review of the watch! Take care my friend,
> Bruce


Thanks Bruce , unfortunatly it arrives just two days late for a real diving test : I was in Bruxels this week end , diving in the deepest artifical diving pool in the world : -33 meters (108 feets)

here are some pics of my dive



















it would have been the occasion of a good test ... hum I guess I must wait this summer to test it in the mediteranean sea or may be earlier in our Paris artificial diving pool , but the depth is only -15 meters (49 feets)

here is a picture of myself in this diving pool :










cheers
JM


----------



## Coppertop121 (Jun 29, 2006)

*JM Your pictures are incredible!*

And congratulations on your new SharkHuner. :-!


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Well received my Sharkhunter : Thank you Doxa !*

JM, great pics as always (no surprise there). Congrats on the Sharkie, thinking of one for myself soon (undecided if PVD or not). Bought a 750T Professional last month and could not be happier.

Looking forward to the review.

A question on the regulator set up, is that a vintage single stage you are using? Only other thing (modern) I could imagine is a re-breather, and I don't think those usually go to those depths (?).

Thanks for posting!


----------



## robzilla (Jun 17, 2006)

*One Happy Customer!!*

Can dreams be filled by a monitary object?

Some may say no and they would be correct but at least one of my dreams was fullfilled by my New Doxa SeaRambler!!

Without getting into details or specifics of my particular problem I had as that may not be allowed here I have to say Doxa did the right thing. After contacting Doxa which took a couple of attemps and explaining my problem a couple of times and being firm a resolution was made without to much prodding on my part.

Doxa took care of everything free of charge to me and within three weeks from sending my watch I got it back. My concern was addressed and my problem fixed.

I had collected many $100-300 watches over the years and one slightly more expensive watch. I had always wanted a DOXA but never felt it was in reach because of the cost. I sold almost my entire watch collection to get my Doxa. I took watches which to me were not good for one reason or another and basically sold them and raised the funds I needed to get my Doxa. It took me a while and there was a time when I did not know if my dream would come to fruition. Eventually I made my desire a reality and have the Searambler #142 which now lies on my wrist.

It is a very satisfying(spelling) feeling to have succeeded at my goal and then to have a watch that I love every part of, which is flawless in design and execution.

So I am now even more elated to know that not only did I make the right choice to give up so many watches to have one great watch but I also know the company stands behind the product. They service the product in a timely manner. They complete their service with perfect accuracy.

This is my first Doxa and although a considerable expense on my salary not out of reach. When looking at the various fine watches out there actually an exceptional value. So it may take time for me to save up the funds to buy another, Doxa has made a customer for life. As a watch fanatic I will get another Doxa, now the question is which one?????

Robzilla:-! :-!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: One Happy Customer!!*

Rob,
welcome to the family. Health to enjoy your new Doxa. Great ending to what could have been a very trying time for you.

Pete


----------



## siggy (Jun 2, 2006)

great pics! was that pool specifically made for dive training?

regards

siggy


----------



## jean-michel (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Well received my Sharkhunter : Thank you Doxa !*



T Bone said:


> A question on the regulator set up, is that a vintage single stage you are using? Only other thing (modern) I could imagine is a re-breather, and I don't think those usually go to those depths (?).
> 
> Thanks for posting!


Hi T Bone , long time since we haven't discussed 

I use two different regulators , a classic two stage Aqualung Legend , but also this Aqualung Mistral : this is NOT a vintage regulator BUT the only double hose regulator available on the market right now , its main advantage is having the bubble on the back and of course it also gives this "vintage" look  : I love it

here is a picture of the "new mistral" close to its ancestor the classic mistral (the one on this pic is a 1964 model)










the old mistral was a single stage regulator : a fantastic piece , very simple and rugged , the new mistral is a modern two stages regulator with all you can expect from a modern one (hi pressure and mid pressure output , compatible with octopus, BC and pressuremeter ...)

and before you ask the question YES I also dive with the old one  ... this old mistral you see on pic was bought by my father and I have done my very fist dive in the sea in 1973 with it

tech note : you can dive deep with modern rebrether , but of course thoses do not use pure oxygen but Nitrox (pure oxygen dive have a limit of about 14 meters) ... I plan to do a rebrether course in the future 

Cheers
JM


----------



## jean-michel (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Well received my Sharkhunter : Thank you Doxa !*



siggy said:


> great pics! was that pool specifically made for dive training?
> 
> regards
> 
> siggy


yes thoses two pools (the one in Bruxels and in Paris) are specially made for scuba diving training they are reserved to trained divers and free diving is forbiden
Cheers
JM


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Well received my Sharkhunter : Thank you Doxa !*

Now that's what I call a training dive!!! Wow! :-!


----------



## jean-michel (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Well received my Sharkhunter : Thank you Doxa !*



BruceS said:


> Now that's what I call a training dive!!! Wow! :-!


I was preatty sure you would like it ;-) 
have you in the US thoses diving pools ? , IMO that is an excellent diving "simulator" and very different than diving in a regular swimming pool where you do not have the effects of pressure
the diving pool is ideal for a training of the BC or the emergency procedures
I am training here with my wife :








cheers
JM


----------



## sparmar1 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Well received my Sharkhunter : Thank you Doxa !*

Cool shots JM,

Congrats on the Sharkhunter

Sanjay


----------



## Tom Connelly (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Well received my Sharkhunter : Thank you Doxa !*

Congratulations. Beautiful watch! :-!


----------



## Tom Connelly (Feb 14, 2006)

still wear mine regularly and enjoy, and it still keeps great time and works well.


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

I am very new to Doxa and have yet received my new babe yet. The item is a preorder and I just did it a few days ago.  

So far my experience with Doxa CS has been top notch. Doxa CS is stellar bar none. They are very response, genuine, knowleageable, and extremely helpful. My first experince could not be better. Thanks a lot John. |> 

I have started telling WIS friends about Doxa and look forward to see many of them becoming big Doxa fans like I do. 

I look forward for my new Doxa and learning all good stuff from the forum.

Cheers ;-)


----------



## brookbab (Feb 21, 2007)

Great Story!!


----------



## martbroad (Feb 11, 2006)

Just a quick note on some great service from Doxa,i dropped them an e mail enquiring about a replacement DVD,i got

A reply by return and a DVD shipped at no charge,super,super service:-! 

John and the team a big big thank you.

Martin


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

I Love my 750 T Professional on the GMT bracelet,  have waited for so many years and finally pulled the trigger, John was great to deal with and I cant say enough about how happy I am. Orange is beautiful!|> 
Regards
Robt


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

*my testimonial*

*This is an email that DOXA recieved and the sender asked us to post it on the forum*

*Please read below*:

Hello, I just wanted to take the time to thank DOXA for rmaking my decision very easy and what an amazing experience I had dealing with DOXA! I received my 604/5000 Military Shark 2 days after ordering, this is a first for me and with a watch that I have lusted after this was wonderful. It could not look better and the price point is also simply amazing. I thank you for your attention to the individual customer and wish more companies took this approach as it is so important, the little touches make the experience memorable. i am already considering adding some ORANGE  thanks so much, 
Ryan
Stowe Vermont


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

*This is an email that DOXA recieved and we wanted to share it with the forum.*

*Please read below*:

Dear CS, 

Got my new Rambler 180/5000. It is sure a beauty and a real keeper. You guys hit a homer again. Top notch communication, easy transaction and super duper fast shipping. Charged Monday, ship out Tuersday, watch arrived the next day all the way from Swiss. Wow J This beats my last two direct transactions with Doxa, SA. Most importantly, what a watch, stellar quality. 

When I have a chance this evening, I will post pictures and reactions over the WUS forum.

Keep up the great work and many thanks,
Narin


----------



## sirahren (Dec 6, 2007)

Well since this thread still isnt dead, I'll add my 2 cents. I had a couple problems with my 5000t, and I was extremely happy with how it all worked out. And that was thanks to Doxa, with no suggestion on my part. I was so happy in fact I bought a second one (from Ebay, sorry Doxa, if you made a Caribbean with orange hands I would have got it from you guys!). 

I think all companies' will inevitably have a problem here or there. Its very telling that Doxa has so few problems, and is so great about resolving them when they do.

Andy in particular went out of his way to resolve both of them, and I think knowing a company cared that much made even more confident with it than if I hadn't had the problems!


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

*My Vintage Repair*

Hello,

I finally had the chance to pick up my watch! Wow! what a great job
restoring it. I can't believe how it looks almost brand new and keeps
great time. The work and time that it must of took to repair the
hands. My compliments to the Watchmaker! Thanks again for the
fantastic customer service and repair work. I can't wait to get my
Doxa book in the mail! Best wishes and thanks again!

Sincerely,

Jay Riippi


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Eric R. wrote on 4.14.2008

Thnks for the great customer service. If only Rolex and Panerai would be the same way...

Take care
Eric


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the helpful info. Much appreciated. I love Doxa's; you make a great watch. I wear #160 of 250 in the 750T Caribbean Seahunter daily. It continues to keep time within COSC specs.

Best Regards,
Michael


----------



## Vip (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Well received my Sharkhunter : Thank you Doxa !*

i agree


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Well received my Sharkhunter : Thank you Doxa !*

*Dear members, many questions were raised around DOXAs fixed rate EURO:USD exchange rate policy, *

*To start , PLEASE USE PAYPAL TO WORK AROUND THIS PROBLEM, PAYPAL DAILY RATE WILL APPLY" for your purchase.*

*Here are a few remarks about this crazy exchange rate problem that is plaging, not only DOXA, but also the entire Swiss watch industry and many other industries too; For 4 years, where the USD was stronger than the Euro, it was the other way round, that was back in 2001 to 2004, the fixed rate of 1:1.2 has given many European customers a bargain on DOXA watches and basically a discount averaging 25%. and please also consider that all other Swiss brands apply the same policy, but without advertising and being so straight forward about it, meaning you pay for a watch (without naming a specific brand), lets say $3000.00 in the US, and for the same you also pay €3000.00 in Europe, so basically the entire Swiss watch industry works with a factor 1:1. The same applies to electronics, another good example is apple or microsoft products, European automotive products etc.. most cost the same in USD as in Euros, which means that a 1:1 factor is utilized. At the end, *

*Please note that if you like to work around this exchange rate factor, all you need to do is to use paypal, this way , paypal exchange rate will apply. *

*Finally, DOXA is working on a multi currency website with equal rates in USD, Euro, GBP and Yen*

*T**hank you for reading*

*DOXA watches inc.*


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Well received my Sharkhunter : Thank you Doxa !*



DOXA S.A. said:


> *Dear members, many questions were raised around DOXAs fixed rate EURO:USD exchange rate policy, *
> 
> *To start , PLEASE USE PAYPAL TO WORK AROUND THIS PROBLEM, PAYPAL DAILY RATE WILL APPLY" for your purchase.*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation, I appreciate it


----------



## song31 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Well received my Sharkhunter : Thank you Doxa !*

yes, thanks, seems fair enough to me-


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Well received my Sharkhunter : Thank you Doxa !*

Thank you for your prompt reply. You have been mosthelpful. I usually wear a Rolex Sea Dweller but had become familiar with theDoxa brand over the past few months and chanced across the Project Aware Sub1000t that I could not resist. I must say that I had read on some forums greatthings about Doxa`s and as soon as I opened the box I was not disappointed. Thequality seems very high grade and it is the most comfortable watch I have everworn. I think the Rolex might be getting considerably less wrist time in thefuture.

Thanks again.

Regards,

Nick.


----------



## sean326 (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Well received my Sharkhunter : Thank you Doxa !*



jean-michel said:


> Hi T Bone , long time since we haven't discussed
> 
> I use two different regulators , a classic two stage Aqualung Legend , but also this Aqualung Mistral : this is NOT a vintage regulator BUT the only double hose regulator available on the market right now , its main advantage is having the bubble on the back and of course it also gives this "vintage" look  : I love it
> 
> ...


Rebreathers are the best way to dive deep, gas usage is not affected by depth as in open circuit, they are also good under ice.


----------

